# Casio PRG-130Y-1DR Questions



## Jessup98

Can't find much about this watch online. In fact, this forum is almost the only place I can find anything about it. I love the looks of the watch, although I don't really have a great need for an ABC watch, which is a good enough reason to pick one up . . . right? Anyway, the questions:

Where, if anywhere, can I see this watch in person (I'm in Dallas, Texas)?

I have a 8.5" wrist (yeah, I'm a monster), so lots of watch bands won't fit me -- will this one?

I've only seen it for sale on two websites (superchrono.com and stonewatches.com), and I know nothing about either -- is it safe to buy from either of these sites (it's $30 more expensive at the former than the latter)? Anywhere else I should look (PM if necessary)?

Anyone own one? Impressions, thoughts, review?

Thanks!


----------



## cal..45

i doubt that this watch can be seen anywhere but asia because it is an asia-only model. if you want to see a similar watch in person, i recommend to look out for the PAW-1500 series which is basically the same watch but with additional atomic time keeping, though there is no all-black negative display model to my knowledge.

besides the look, any specific functions you are looking for?


cheers


----------



## babola

cal..45 said:


> i doubt that this watch can be seen anywhere but asia because it is an asia-only model.


+ South East Asia, Oceania, Australia and New Zealand ;-)

I saw this watch first hand as well and tried it in the local Casio shop in Auckland and I can say it's one of the nicest (if not the nicest) looking PRG-130/PAW-PRW-1500 Protreks.

Casio again used their new high-contrast reverse-LCD, the numerals and markers almost appear like they are back lit from underneath, they almost glow.

The rubber strap is slightly different from the standard PRG-130/PAW-PWR-1500 straps as it's a bit thinner and more streamlined around lugs, heads of the lug screws are fully visible and are black IP plated like the rest of the metal bits on the watch. There are no doubts guys, the watch is black and dark as the Patfinder/Protrek could be...stealth almost to the extreme ;-)

The text is dark gray, again complementing the overall stealthy look of the watch, with exception of the letter N on the compass bezel which is crisp white. I'm already loving this model, but not the NZ retail price, so will wait a bit longer before I pull the plug on PRG-130Y.

Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## babola

...and when matched up with the PRW-1500YT black Ti bracelet in the link below - you get a killer combo ;-)

Keith at TikTox is down to 3 pieces now, so better be quick guys as this bracelet belongs to a LE PRW-1500YT Gauri Sankar edition and I don't believe Keith will be re-stocking it, certainly not at the current low price :think:

http://www.tiktox.com/prw1500yt-bracelet-p-1533.php


----------



## Queen6

It`s here PRG-130-1DR bought locally for $208, best negative display by Casio yet, the 130 has a slightly better contrast ratio than the PRG-110Y-1DR, according to the eyeball Mk-1.

I still wouldn't recommend one for those working in lowlight conditions, although the negative EL is reasonably subdued. There is a lot going on in the 130/1500 display and the positive version is still more readable across all conditions. In reasonable lighting the 130Y`s display is nothing but stellar, and that`s a first for me :-!

The PRG-130Y is one of the deepest, darkest, black watches on the market, with the only differentiation from the ocean of flat deep black being the black gloss on the rotating bezel cardinal points and the ghosted lettering, only broken by the solid white of the North "N" bearing point and the silver wire outlining the display and moon phase. If ABC functionality is not top on your list of priorities, the PRG-130Y & PRW/PAW-1500Y has to be a serious contender in the digital world, as the watch to have...

I had planned on fitting the PRW-1500YTJ-!JF black titanium bracelet on the PRG-130Y. Now I have the watch, aesthetically the watch is near perfect as it is. The resin strap and flat black buckle are simply spot on. The Ti bracelet is not a completely flat/matt black finish, as opposed to the 130Y`s case and resin strap which appear to absorb all light with no absolutely no reflection. The Ti bracelet would only serve to detract from this "Über" black look, instant calssic b-)

This one lives up to the stock Tanaka pictures

























































If you were uncertain before, now is the time to push the button, these are going to sell and fast :-!

Q-6


----------



## babola

Glad you acquired it Ian, especially at that price :-!

Would you mind posting some real life pics of yours with original resin as well as Ti bracelet, if possible please? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Queen6

babola said:


> Glad you acquired it Ian, especially at that price :-!
> 
> Would you mind posting some real life pics of yours with original resin as well as Ti bracelet, if possible please? Many thanks in advance!


Sure, I will try and get some pictures up in the next few days, be kind of tricky to capture. It`s a little difficult it to describe; the bracelet has a definite satin finish that tends to catch and reflect the light, as a result the bracelet looks to have a sheen to the whole surface finish.

The 130Y is best put as a totally flat finish, side by side in the window the 130GB with bracelet you can easily see the reflected light. The 130Y is akin to a black hole, and reflects nothing, barring the sparse areas of polished hard coating and the crystal, it really is the blackest watch out there

Q-6


----------



## qdmbucks

Q-6 I sent you a pm on this.

Matt


----------



## bulldog15

The PAW1500Y-1 is available here in the US now. I just got my order confirmation and should have one Thursday.


----------



## Konrad

I had a Casio black titanium bracelet on my PRW1300Y last year for a while

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277321

but I went back to the black strap. In the link, first photo, the lack of blending can be seen, and I went back to the original strap. Matching blacks is best done IMO when the entire watch is offered as a single factory package, the PRW1100YTJ is an example of a good blend of the blacks on the metal bits and the plastic working together.

Konrad.


----------



## Konrad

bulldog15 said:


> The PAW1500Y-1 is available here in the US now. I just got my order confirmation and should have one Thursday.


That's one that I'm looking forward to seeing your photos!
K.


----------



## bulldog15

Konrad said:


> That's one that I'm looking forward to seeing your photos!
> K.


I am quite excited about this one's arrival. |>


----------



## oly

bulldog15 said:


> The PAW1500Y-1 is available here in the US now. I just got my order confirmation and should have one Thursday.


This is wonderful news! So the 1500Y will not be an exclusive with amazon.com like the 1300Y I presume? Where in the USA did you acquire this? Linky on where to buy?

-Oly


----------



## bulldog15

oly said:


> This is wonderful news! So the 1500Y will not be an exclusive with amazon.com like the 1300Y I presume? Where in the USA did you acquire this? Linky on where to buy?
> 
> -Oly


It is an Amazon exclusive like the 1300Y.


----------



## oly

bulldog15 said:


> It is an Amazon exclusive like the 1300Y.


Awesome! :-!


----------



## onrypt

Just checked the price on that 1500y on Amazon and ouch!
I must say the prg130y is looking better and better 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Queen6

Wow $380 for the PAW-1500Y from Amazon, a PRG-130Y should be around $230 - $250, think I would wait and see if that one drops, some (a lot) or just go for the PRG and enjoy it here and now, they are identical bar the "Atomic" reception

Regular PAW-1500-1V is $199 from Amazon, pricing on the PAW-1500Y is just gouging, I can assure there is only a minor increase in price for the PRG-130Y-1 over the PRG-130-1V that reflects the additional production costs, like $10 or so...

Q-6


----------



## bulldog15

I know, I know, but the last couple of times I waited for the price to come down they were gone and so far no more. Chino is out of stock and asking $410 for the PRW1500YJ.

I just did not want to take the chance with this one.

(I've noticed that the higher end Casio's have gone up in price on Amazon, full retail for the MTG1000!)


----------



## oly

bulldog15 said:


> I know, I know, but the last couple of times I waited for the price to come down they were gone and so far no more. Chino is out of stock and asking $410 for the PRW1500YJ.
> 
> I just did not want to take the chance with this one.
> 
> (I've noticed that the higher end Casio's have gone up in price on Amazon, full retail for the MTG1000!)


So did your 1500y arrive at your door already? Or are you at the edge of the window stalking for UPS to stop by in anticipation? :-d Can you do a unboxing for us unfortunate souls or maybe a few pics or even a quick review? ;-)


----------



## bulldog15

oly said:


> So did your 1500y arrive at your door already? Or are you at the edge of the window stalking for UPS to stop by in anticipation? :-d Can you do a unboxing for us unfortunate souls or maybe a few pics or even a quick review? ;-)












First thing I noticed, compared to the 1300Y, is the strap is wider. It tapers down to 21mm - 1300Y is 19mm. I don't have to wear it as snug and it still does not roll on my wrist. :-!

More to follow.


----------



## oly

oh that is a beauty! ...lucky dog!


----------



## Konrad

Very NICE!
Konrad.
=========


bulldog15 said:


> First thing I noticed, compared to the 1300Y, is the strap is wider. It tapers down to 21mm - 1300Y is 19mm. I don't have to wear it as snug and it still does not roll on my wrist. :-!
> 
> More to follow.


----------



## Konrad

-1 [minus one]
=========


Queen6 said:


> Wow $380 for the PAW-1500Y from Amazon, a PRG-130Y should be around $230 - $250, think I would wait and see if that one drops, some (a lot) or just go for the PRG and enjoy it here and now, they are identical bar the "Atomic" reception
> 
> Regular PAW-1500-1V is $199 from Amazon, pricing on the PAW-1500Y is just gouging, I can assure there is only a minor increase in price for the PRG-130Y-1 over the PRG-130-1V that reflects the additional production costs, like $10 or so...
> 
> Q-6


----------



## Queen6

Bulldog Cracking picture, yep they do look this good, these are going to sell and sell fast, Only physical difference to my PRG-130Y is the name change to "Protrek", enjoy, one of the best looking ABC`s on the market b-)

Q-6


----------



## Queen6

bulldog15 said:


> I know, I know, but the last couple of times I waited for the price to come down they were gone and so far no more. Chino is out of stock and asking $410 for the PRW1500YJ.
> 
> I just did not want to take the chance with this one.
> 
> (I've noticed that the higher end Casio's have gone up in price on Amazon, full retail for the MTG1000!)


Sure I tend to agree, once they are gone, they are gone. Casio are trying to push the brand, and controlling numbers has worked out well for them with some specific models "Frogman" it, raises the brand profile and generates interest. The 1500Y is an instant hit and Casio knows it, and so do their importers. Unfortunately this demand will keep the watch artificially inflated in some countries, which is bad news for some. "Atomic" versus non "Atomic" $40-$50 tops, the rest is cream ;-)

I pre ordered my PRG-130Y and the rest have literately flown out the door, as with the PRG-110Y (PRW/PAW-1300) there are far fewer 130Y/1500Y in circulation. Mine was boxed in one of Casio`s recycled wooden boxes same as my PRG-110Y which is a nice touch.

Good thing is you have got yours and it meets the expectation, definitely one of the best looking ABC`s on the market b-)

Congratulations & Enjoy :-!

Q-6


----------



## bulldog15

oly said:


> oh that is a beauty! ...lucky dog!





Konrad said:


> Very NICE!
> Konrad.
> =========





Queen6 said:


> Bulldog Cracking picture, yep they do look this good, these are going to sell and sell fast, Only physical difference to my PRG-130Y is the name change to "Protrek", enjoy, one of the best looking ABC`s on the market b-)
> 
> Q-6


Thanks oly, Konrad, and Q-6



Queen6 said:


> Good thing is you have got yours and it meets the expectation, definitely one of the best looking ABC`s on the market b-)
> 
> Congratulations & Enjoy :-!
> 
> Q-6


I agree and thanks again. This one has "scratched all of my itches". It has been fun and I've really enjoyed hanging with you guys, but I think I am going to take a breather. See you on the flip side.


----------



## babola

babola said:


> ...and when matched up with the PRW-1500YT black Ti bracelet in the link below - you get a killer combo ;-)
> 
> Keith at TikTox is down to 3 pieces now, so better be quick guys as this bracelet belongs to a LE PRW-1500YT Gauri Sankar edition and I don't believe Keith will be re-stocking it, certainly not at the current low price :think:
> 
> http://www.tiktox.com/prw1500yt-bracelet-p-1533.php


FYI, I have one of these bracelets for sale under Straps/Bracelets WUS sale forum. Hope this isn't against the rules, just trying to give a heads up to people who missed out on the last few of these @ TikTox, that's all.

cheers!


----------



## shalcrow

Hmm, hope I am not hijacking this topic. I am interested in the PRG-130Y. it seems you guys have mentioned the 1500 here too.
what exactly are the differences?
Also what are the differences between the PRG-130Y-1 and PRG-130Y-1DR?

I am thinking of buying one through this guy - 
CASIO PRO TREK PRG-130Y PRG-130Y-1, 3 SENSOR FULL BLACK - eBay, Wristwatches, Watches, Jewellery. (end time 22-Sep-10 20:29:13 AEST)
real or fake?

Can anyone post a shot of a PRG-130Y on their wrist?
Does the compass display the same as the dual LCD models? it is a shame there are no video's of this on Youtube!

Cheers!

Simon


----------



## NSK

That is a stunner, my favourite Casio watch ever, I will buy one soon but given the relative extra shine of the Ti strap I'll give it some thought for that as an extra


----------



## Y!K

Hello,
Hope am on the right tread and i can get some help on the following:

1. Will the watch case fit a 6 inches wrist?
2. Knowing the G-shock is the reference but can the PRG-130y resist some bumps, falls, scratch?
3. Does the titanium bracelet match the case of the PRG-130Y or is there a difference in the black?
4. Those of you who did the change, is it comfortable to wear as a daily watch? Will it heat up easily under the sun (if in the tropics!)?
5. And does the black on the bracelet resistant to scratch or does it wears off easily?
6. Lastly any online site or shop in malaysia or asia you would advice where i can buy both the watch and the bracelet.

thanking all of you in advance


----------



## Queen6

Y!K said:


> Hello,
> Hope am on the right tread and i can get some help on the following:
> 
> 1. Will the watch case fit a 6 inches wrist?
> 2. Knowing the G-shock is the reference but can the PRG-130y resist some bumps, falls, scratch?
> 3. Does the titanium bracelet match the case of the PRG-130Y or is there a difference in the black?
> 4. Those of you who did the change, is it comfortable to wear as a daily watch? Will it heat up easily under the sun (if in the tropics!)?
> 5. And does the black on the bracelet resistant to scratch or does it wears off easily?
> 6. Lastly any online site or shop in malaysia or asia you would advice where i can buy both the watch and the bracelet.
> 
> thanking all of you in advance


1. Yes, however it`s a big watch.
2 Protrek`s are the most durable ABC on the market, and close to G-Shock in terms of survivability in extreme conditions. I have worn them for years in very extreme conditions without a single issue.
3. Yes the "Black Titanium" bracelet matches the watch. however the finish is not indestructible and will scratch with time, and you have to purchase separately.
4. Yes it is comfortable, and have had mine in the desert`s of Qatar, Saudi and now Kuantan ;-) The watch wont heat up while being worn, leave it in direct sunlight it will get pretty hot, say up to 60C
5. I imagine SG would be the best place to source one, or possibly HK. So far I have not seen one in a retail shop in MY. Only place I know to buy the bracelet is tiktox.com (UK based) you could try Casio Asia, although I would expect it to be a long process and somewhat uncertain, as the bracelet is originally from a Japanese domestic market only model...

Q-6


----------



## Y!K

Thank you very much for the info.

Anyone can post some pics of their titanium bracelet with its "wear and tear" effects, would really be great.

Thanking you in advance for your precious help.


----------



## Flash Gordon

Hi.

I have tried searching this topic for a bit more detail but can't seem to find anything, can someone elaborate on the difference between the PRG-130Y vs 130Y-1 vs 130Y-1D vs 130Y-1DR. As far as I can see they are all the same. What are the differences?

Thanks


----------

